# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Sacha Inchi, el oro de los Incas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*La demanda por el aceite y los derivados del sacha inchi está creciendo geométricamente en Europa, Japón y Estados Unidos.*   *En el Perú, de donde esta oleaginosa es originaria, cada vez más agricultores de la amazonía se alistan a producirla atraídos por la gran demanda y el alto precio que se ofrece por las semillas.*  **  No obstante Cada año el Perú pierde al menos US$ 15 millones por no contar con la materia prima suficiente y desde el próximo año la cifra llegará a los US$ 30 millones. Incluso ni sembrando 200 mil hectáreas en los próximos cinco años podría llegar a cubrirse la creciente demanda internacional.   Es por esta razón que el Gobierno Regional de Iquitos, el Organo Técnico de Administración Regional (OTAE), el Ministerio de Agricultura con base en Iquitos y la empresa Prodac S.A. están brindando capacitación técnica a los agricultores en las zonas productoras de Iquitos y San Martín especialmente sobre la correcta instalación de las espalderas para evitar daños en la planta que afecten la productividad.  Al parecer, ha llegado el momento de los inversionistas peruanos o extranjeros , que se interesen en desarrollar extensivamente este cultivo altamente rentable , manifiesta, Jill Villanueva, responsable de marketing de Prodac S.A.   Desde que la Universidad de Cornell en USA, diera a conocer los resultados de sus investigaciones sobre esta oleaginosa, demostrando que las semillas tienen alto contenido de proteínas (33%) y aceite (49%) rico en ácidos grasos insaturados (93%) y con el más bajo contenido de ácidos grasos saturados (6.19%), la demanda no para de crecer.   Los dos ácidos grasos Alfa Linolénico Omega-3 y Linoléico Omega-6 (84%), que contiene en gran cantidad el aceite de Sacha Inchi cumplen con la función de controlar y reducir el colesterol, intervienen en la formación del tejido nervioso del tejido ocular y de la estructura de las membranas celulares. Estos ácidos intervienen asimismo en otras funciones importantes de manera indirecta, desde la regulación de la presión arterial, pasando por la función inmunitaria hasta la agregación de plaquetas.    La falta de omega 3 se manifiesta de diferentes formas: piel seca, irritabilidad, déficit de atención uñas blandas, alergias, baja inmunidad, hiperactividad, sed excesiva, ojos secos, manos envejecidas, heridas difíciles de sanar, problemas de memoria y aprendizaje, aumento de peso, cáncer, enfermedad del corazón, enfermedades de inflamación, diabetes, depresión.   *PRODAC OFRECE CHARLAS TECNICAS*  El pasado 24 de junio, en Iquitos, PRODAC S.A, el líder en la fabricación de alambres y derivados, llevó acabo una charla técnica de cómo realizar un correcto sistema de conducción para cultivo de sacha inchi, a la cual asistieron más de 200 agricultores de esta semilla. El objetivo que persiguió esta charla, además de dar a conocer los productos que Prodac comercializa, fue reunir a los diferentes gremios vinculados al apoyo de este cultivo como el Gobierno Regional, el Ministerio de Agricultura de Iquitos y OTAE para dar a conocer la problemática actual, los alcances del financiamiento que se está otorgando a los agricultores y el manejo agronómico de la planta.   “Existe una gran demanda internacional de productos derivados de sacha inchi, pero lamentablemente el Perú no puede cubrirla debido a que no obtiene la semilla adecuada en los volúmenes necesarios y por ende se genera escasez de materia prima para las empresas que exportan productos industrializados derivados de este cultivo como el aceite, confitados, entre otros.    “La falta de buena materia prima o semillas se debe a muchos factores, entre los más importantes, el mal manejo de los sistemas de conducción y el mal manejo agronómico de la planta. Si se logra revertir esta situación, los agricultores puedan contar con un negocio rentable y sobretodo que signifique un motor de desarrollo para la región” manifestó Pablo Cavalier Gamarra, Jefe de Ventas Agropecuarias de Prodac.  Esto obliga a los productores que actualmente desarrollan el cultivo a ser más cuidadosos con su producción. Un mal manejo de la planta no solo ocasionaría mermas sino, un perjuicio en la calidad del producto lo que significaría mercados cerrados para siempre.  Ofrecemos a nuestros lectores, productores interesados en el tema del sacha inchi o inca inchi, un especial técnico con entrevistas a expertos que conocen, por su experiencia, el correcto manejo de esta planta.  *SUELO PROPICIO Y SUFICIENTE HUMEDAD* _Ing. Agrónomo, Carlos Terreros, Rodríguez, asesor Técnico Comercial PRODAC_ S.A.- "Antes que nada y por la experiencia recogida de muchas empresas, debo señalar lo importante que es desarrollar un estudio de suelo antes de instalar el cultivo. Los lugares con suelos muy húmedos devienen en problemas sanitarios, particularmente, es crítico el caso de los nemátodos.  Además de eso, se necesita una buena temperatura y una humedad relativa alta. El nicho ideal de esta planta es la ceja de selva, aunque hemos visto que están experimentando en la costa norte.   Por ahora todos están probando, el tiempo dirá cuáles son los lugares más adecuados para este cultivo”.   *Fertilidad de la tierra* Luego viene el tema de la fertilidad de la tierra y ver que no haya habido antes otros cultivos que dejen plagas, enfermedades o patógenos que ataquen a la planta.  Donde se va a cultivar sacha inchi no debe haber habido antes hortalizas ni cultivos industriales (algodón, café, caña de azúcar, etc.). No obstante hemos encontrado en la selva algunos productores de arroz que quieren cambiar a sacha inchi por cuestión de rentabilidad. En este caso deben considerar que si bien cuentan con el elemento agua que es muy importante, en cambio su suelo está empobrecido, esquilmado biológicamente. Estos terrenos no se van a recuperar de inmediato y van a ser desfavorables para un cultivo nuevo que recién se va a adaptar.   *ELECCION DE SEMILLA* Otro detalle importante es el tema de la selección de la semilla. Nosotros tenemos referencias de que hay entre 60 a 70 ecotipos de sacha inchi. Por ahora está por verse cuáles de ellos serán los más propicios para el cultivo intensivo, la experiencia lo dirá, pero lo que no se debe hacer es ir recopilando semillas de diferentes procedencias. Algunas pueden adaptarse mejor al tipo de producción industrial pero otras no; algunas variedades son más propicias al ataque de algunas plagas, y otras que son más resistentes. Ese es un tema que aún no se está considerando pero que es muy importante y demanda un estricto criterio de selección.  En muchos casos hemos observado que la selección de la semilla es casi artesanal. Los agricultores se internan en el bosque y sacan semillas de la planta que mejor les parece. Pero -cuidado- porque ya se ha probado que en sacha inchi existe mucha polinización cruzada. En consecuencia no se puede tener muchas variedades en una misma área. Tienen que aislarse por variedad de lo contrario vendrán los problemas de enfermedades endémicas que unas plantas pasan a las otras y eso no tiene solución y por el contrario redundará en perjuicio de la calidad de toda la producción.  *CORRECTO SISTEMA DE CONDUCCION* Terreros Rodríguez manifiesta que en los cultivos de sacha inchi no hay experiencias previas sobre el tema de la instalación del sistema de conducción. Lo más parecido al desarrollo de esta planta trepadora es la vid y es en base a esa experiencia que los técnicos de Prodac recomiendan un levantamiento adecuado que resulte conveniente y rentable en términos de costo beneficio, teniendo en cuenta que los proyectos de sacha inchi se proyectan a por lo menos 10 años.   Descartados todos los problemas que mencionamos anteriormente viene la instalación de un correcto sistema de conducción: la espaldera.  Se coloca los postes perimetrales y los postes intermedios. Estos deben medir 2.70 cada uno. Los postes deben ser introducidos en el suelo hasta 70 cm. Se recomienda que cada poste se coloque a cada 6 metros de distancia.  Luego de colocar los bloques de cemento (muertos) a un metro de profundidad en la tierra, se pasa a colocar las riendas de alambre Frutalam Forte ya sea calibre 8 ó 10.  *COLOCACION DE LINEAS DE ESPALDERA*  Luego se coloca tres líneas de alambre Frutalam Forte calibre 14 duro. La primera línea a 0.70 cm del suelo, la segunda línea a 1.40 m del suelo y la tercera a 2m. del suelo, es necesario hacer uso de grapas Motto y los dispositivos Gripple en los postes perimetrales. Cabe mencionar que se debe colocar 3 grapas por cada línea en cada uno de los postes perimetrales y dos gripple por cada línea de alambre. La grapa debe ser colocada de manera oblicua y para colocar el gripple debe hacer uso de la Tenaza Gripple.duro. La primera línea a 0.70 cm del suelo, la segunda línea a 1.40 m del suelo y la tercera a 2m. del suelo, es necesario hacer uso de grapas Motto® y los dispositivos Gripple® en los postes perimetrales. Cabe mencionar que se debe colocar 3 grapas por cada línea en cada uno de los postes perimetrales y dos Gripple® por cada línea de alambre. La grapa debe ser colocada de manera oblicua y para colocar el Gripple® debe hacer uso de la Tenaza Gripple®.  Los alambres tienen triple recubrimiento de zinc lo que garantiza su durabilidad. En las instalaciones que hemos realizado en Cusco, Iquitos y Tarapoto, Frutalam Forte® 14 es el alambre que mejor se ha comportado.  En cuanto al tamaño de las parcelas, nuestra recomendación es que no pasen de los 200 metros para poder hacer un manejo más adecuado. No obstante hemos encontrado parcelas que tienen más de 300 metros continuos donde las plantas empiezan a tener problemas.   El sacha inchi es muy agresiva en el crecimiento y en menos de un año puede llegar a tener más de un metro de ancho y casi dos metros de altura, en consecuencia, si no se tiene el criterio básico para poner la cantidad necesaria de alambres se puede terminar con una planta de gran grosor y altura que se viene abajo con todo el follaje.  Igualmente el sacha inchi requiere mucha aireación y mucha luz y para conseguir ambos factores necesita un sistema de conducción fuerte con más aireación y más alambre.  *LO QUE NO SE DEBE HACER* Hemos visto parcelas en las que se levantan sistemas de conducción utilizando alambre corriente, cable de teléfono, alambre de bicicleta y hasta alambre de púas. Teniendo en cuenta que estas plantas están pensadas para producir por lo menos 10 años debemos considerar que el costo de instalación inicial no puede repetirse.   Cambiar todo el sistema más de una vez, por el uso de alambres inadecuados resultaría altamente costoso. De lo que se trata es que el alambre dure tanto o más que la vida útil de la planta, señala el ingeniero Carlos Terreros, de Prodac S.A.  Por ahora no sabemos cuánto van a durar estos cultivos porque no se sabe las condiciones a que estarán expuestas pero las referencias del caso de la uva, con alambres similares (con triple capa de zinc), arrojan resultados de hasta 11 años de duración sin problemas.   “Si se utilizan los materiales adecuados para la instalación y se escoge una semilla con criterio básico de selección el productor no debería tener problema, lo demás es prueba y error en el manejo”.     *CUIDADO CON LOS HONGOS* _José Gonzáles Valdivieso, Gerente Comercial Industrias SISA S.A.C._ una empresa productora procesadora y exportadora de productos nutracéuticos peruanos manifestó a AgroNegociosPerú que existe mucha incidencia de hongos en la semilla que llega de diversas regiones de producción.  Esto se advierte en la presencia de manchas negruzcas en las semillas que es la sintomatología del hongo aspergillus SP o fusarium. Este, según explicó Gonzáles Valdivieso, humedad que existe en los lugares de almacenamiento en la selva.  es un problema que empieza en el .campo y se desarrolla en planta, favorecido por las altas temperaturas y humedad que existe en los lugares de almacenamiento en la selva.  La mejor forma de evitar estas poblaciones de hongos es prevenir en el campo, desarrollar labores culturales que prevengan la aparición de hongos lo cual tiene mucho que ver con la buena estructura que tenga la planta en campo.  “El sacha inchi es un arbusto trepador que debe tener una buena estructura y esto se logra con una buena conducción: es decir tener un buen tutor y tres hileras de alambres para que la planta se desarrolle con aireación”.  Si la planta tiene buena estructura, facilita el laboreo cultural al que aspiramos, facilita las podas y permite la aireación que disminuye la humedad y la alta temperatura interna de la planta. Así evitaremos que prosperen los factores favorables para los hongos, evitaremos la infestación.  *ALAMBRES Y “ALAMBRES”* “Igualmente hay que tener cuidado con el alambre que se utiliza. He visto casos en San Martín donde utilizan alambre de púas o de esos que se oxidan muy rápido porque no son de buen material. Esto trae consecuencias porque dañan las plantas, generando heridas en los tallos y en los frutos que es por donde ingresan los hongos. Insisto en esto porque el tema agronómico es muy importante”.  Gonzáles Valdivieso manifestó que a las empresas acopiadoras no les queda más remedio que aceptar estas semillas por la escasez de materia prima y por la necesidad de cumplir compromisos con el extranjero pero tienen que hacer un doble esfuerzo en la planta procesadora, es decir una doble selección con cáscara y post cáscara. Si la semilla tiene presencia de hongos no puede ingresar a la prensa, señaló  “No nos olvidemos que en el proceso para obtener el aceite se utiliza un sistema de prensado en frío que evita generar altas temperaturas en la prensa hidráulica para cuidar el aceite esencial, la grasa insaturada, los omegas 3, 6 y 9 que son susceptibles al calor”.   En el primer prensado en frío necesitamos manejar materia prima muy seleccionada, totalmente inocua y estéril. No puede estar infectada, ya que los hongos segregan unas sustancias, las aflotoxinas, que contaminan el producto.Una mínima residualidad de aflotoxinas en nuestro producto y se nos cierran las puertas del mercado”.  “Es muy importante tener cuidado con el sacha inchi, desde el campo y seguir con el reto de sembrar e impulsar su cultivo entre otros productores. Es un gran mercado el que nos espera y que tiene mucho interés en los productos derivados del sacha inchi”, concluyó.  *IMPORTADORES OBSERVAN* *DEMANDA DE CALIDAD*  Por su parte la señora _Silvia Cárcamo_, gerente general de Olivos del Sur, productora de aceites de oliva y de sacha inchi manifestó que su empresa tiene urgencia de contar con proveedores de sacha inchi, pero invocó a los productores llevar un buen manejo de campo a fin de contar con una semilla de alta calidad. “Nosotros aseguramos la compra siempre y cuando la semilla esté en buen estado, de lo contrario no podremos trabajar.”  *Fuente:* *www.agronegociosperu.com*  Temas similares: VENDO ALMENDRA DE SACHA INCHI  500 KG/MES Sacha Inchi y Cañihua Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi

----------


## FranciscoBlanco

Saludos a todos, Tengo la intención de cultivar y comercializar Sacha Inchi en Moyobamba. Estoy recopilando información y cuanto más leo, más me gusta el tema. Me falta información acerca de los postes (estacas) de la espaldera. No encuentro nada acerca de precios para esos postes. Como el espaciamiento aconsejado es de 3 metros entre plantas y de 2.5 metros entre hileras, se puede calcular unas 1333 plantas por hectáreas, lo que hacen 1333 postes por hectárea también. Como cuento cultivar unas 100 hectáreas, estamos hablando de 133300 postes... el factor "precio unitario" se vuelve bastante importante. Estoy pensando que quizá un viticultor ya tuvo ese tipo de problemas y ya tiene proveedor para los postes... Si alguien me puede ayudar, y lo hace, le estaré muy agradecido. Atentamente, Francisco Blanco

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Francisco: 
Trabajo en el tema de Sacha inchi hace algunos años, y ciertamente el tema de los tutores es caro. Pero te aconsejaría que consideres el uso de tutores vivos , como la Eritrina, leguminosa usada con buenos resultados en San Martín. Actualmente nuestro Fundo esta instalado con ese tutor, el cual lo puedes conseguir a 0.3 soles cada uno. El tema con los tutores muertos es la preservación difícil, en tanto que los tutores vivos tienen la ventaja que fijan nitrogeno y proveen de biomasa para el Manejo del suelo.
Finalmente, con los tutores vivos no sería necesario el uso de alambre, y la plantación puede ser conducida de manera orgánica. Los rendimientos que puedes obter en este sistema pueden superar los 2TM sin mayores problemas. Lo que debe preocuparte es el tema dle control de nemátodos, ya que el Sacha inchi es muy susceptible al complejo nemátodos-Fusarium. 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo Soto Tarazona

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola FranciscoBlanco: 
Me parece que con el usuario CONSULTOR AGRARIO tienes una buena fuente de información para resolver algunas dudas sobre le cultivo de sacha inchi, por lo que te sugiero que mantengas contacto con él para aumentar las probabilidades de éxito de tu proyecto. 
Sin embargo, siempre trato de aportar como pueda; y quería darte el dato de una empresa chilena que auspició el *SIUVA 2009 (X Simposium Interncaional de la Uva de Mesa),* y que vende postes impregnados. 
Yo no entiendo bien si es lo que necesitas, pero vi que eran proveedores de postes de madera de distintos diámetros para uso agrario. 
Te dejo su página web para ver si te contactas con ellos, aunque no vi datos de una oficina en Lima. Me parece raro, pero seguramente proveen también en el Perú: www.forestalrioclaro.cl  
Suerte con tu proyecto de sacha inchi, y no dejes de compartir la información que encuentres relevante sobre este cultivo con los demás usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, que seguramente será de mucha utilidad. 
Saludos

----------


## FranciscoBlanco

Muchas gracias por la información Angelo. 
Por si acaso mi correo electrónico es blanco.francisco@yahoo.es 
Voy a preguntarte bastante ya que me parece que conoces bien el tema y que para mí es nuevo. 
Lo único, si alguna vez pregunto demasiado, no dudes en decirmelo. 
Un saludo, 
Francisco Banco

----------


## FranciscoBlanco

Gracias a tí también bcilloniz, 
Tu respuesta ma ayuda para recopilar precios. 
Gracias otra vez. 
Francisco Blanco

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Jajajajaa, con mucho gusto.  
Como le explique llevo algún tiempo en el negocio, conozco todo el tema productivo y también el tema de  las transformación, pues soy asesor de un Fundo Privado de Sacha inchi y otros cultivos en San Martín. El Sacha inchi como le expliqué tiene algunos punto críticos en su proceso productivo. Yo no les llamo cuello de botella, porque son manejables. La CALIDAD como dijo el Dr. Cilloniz es lo que hace la diferencia de un productor exitoso y otro.  
En cuanto a los sistemas de conducción, mi humilde opinión  es que la rentabilidad del cultivo de Sacha inchi si bien es interesante, no amerita una inversión en tutores y alambres, pues las diferencias en el rendimiento vs los costos nos dan esta respuesta. Se trata además de un principio de usar menos INPUTS, si en la Selva tenemos especies de tutores vivos de excelente aporte al suelo, especies nemáticidas, la verdad el tema con el Sacha inchi pasa por mantener su rusticidad en el campo.  
Finalmente, en el tema dle Sacha inchi NADA ESTA ESCRITO AUN porque es un cultivo que requiere de mayor investigación. Le mencionare por ejemplo que se va a lanzar una línea de Sacha inchi, que tambien se pued propagar por estacas enraizadas con auxinas, y que tambien se propaga por injertos con patrones reistentes.... como ve cada vez hay mas información q sale de la investigación. 
El secreto en el Sacha inchi pasa por 3 cosas: 
1. Monitoree y establezca un plan de control y prevención orientado a los nemátodos y Fusarium.
2. Los tutores vivos deben estar instalados antes de el transplante de l Sacha inchi
3. El secado adecuado y la limpieza de granos enfermos o con hongos es mu muy importante y nos puede abrir o cerrar un mercado. 
Suerte  
Ing. Angelo Soto T.   
Mi correo es adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------


## FranciscoBlanco

Buenas tardes,  Tengo una duda respecto a la siembra de Sacha Inchi:  ¿Cuales son las ventajas y desventajas de la siembra directa versus la siembra indirecta?  Un saludo,  Francisco Blanco

----------


## FranciscoBlanco

Buenas tardes a todos,  De toda la información que recolecté sobre el cultivo de Sacha Inchi, la mayoría señala una producción promedia de 2 toneladas por hectárea.   Sin embargo, también hay personas que dicen que la producción va creciendo año tras año.  La última información que leí la encontré en este sitio web:  http://www.cepresperu.org/index.php?...2793&Itemid=46 Donde se puede leer: _…__ "__De todo esté problema de competencia los que salieron beneficiados fueron los productores porque el precio llegó hasta los 7 soles por kilo, el Sacha Inchi en el primer año rinde 800 kilos por hectárea, en el segundo año produce 1,500 y si el cultivo está bien llevado, se puede llegar hasta los 8 mil kilos, hay productores en la zona de Rioja, que ya están cosechando esa cantidad, y si multiplicamos por un promedio de 5 soles, es mucho más rentable que sembrar coca."__…_  Me parece una buena noticia... si es cierta.  ¿Alguien tiene conocimiento de esos datos?  Un saludo,   Francisco Blanco

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Respecto al tema de mercado, las proyecciones señalan un precio estandarizado de 4 a 5 soles el kg. El rendimiento puede llegar a 2000 kg o más. Naturalmente hay que ser precavidos en las proyecciones. 
Respecto al tema de la siembra directa vs indirecta, el asunto es muy sencillo. La siembra directa implica mayores costos, pues el tema de las malezas suele ser complicado en la selva. Por otro lado, no permite un control del material que va ir al campo ni la uniformidad del caso. Algunos señalan que es mejor porque la planta desarrolla una raíz más fuerte, pero por experiencia le puedo decir que eso es discutible. El vivero permite seleccionar plantas, darles cuidados y vigor antes del campo definitivo. Es más ya he pasado por la experiencia de la simbra directa vs el transplante y por eso es que me atrevo a darle estas sugerencias. 
Atte, 
Ing. Angeo Soto Tarazona.

----------


## FranciscoBlanco

Muchas gracias Angelo por la valiosa información. 
Un saludo, 
Francisco Blanco

----------


## FranciscoBlanco

Buenas tardes a todos, 
¿Alguno de ustedes sabría algo acerca de como se comporta el cultivo del Sacha Inchi en terrenos con alto contenido en minerales por estar cerca de granjas avícolas? 
Gracias de antemano, 
Francisco Blanco

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Si hablamos de nutrientes minerales, no debería haber mayor problema. Si se trata de dicponer de la gallinaza como fuente de abonamiento , ello es sumamente favorable al cultivo, ya que contribuye al manejo de los nemátodos. Le pediría detallara a que se refiere con terrenos con "alto contenido de minerales", a fin de darle una mejor orientación. 
Saludos cordiales 
Angelo soto

----------


## edisonvp

Hola Angelo , Francisco .
No se si aun siguenen este foro  pero   tamabien estoy interesado en sembrar  sacha inchi en moyobamba no se si me podrian apoyar al respecto, sobre todo  quiciera informacion  sobre la comercializacion  y costos actuales  tanto de producion y comercializacion.
Tambien estoy interesado en le procesamiento de productos de sacha inchi.
Gracias. 
Tambien les hice un correo  espero  sus  comentarios muchas gracias. 
Mi correo es : edisonvp@hotmail.com 
Saludos 
Edison Villacorta

----------


## pepitoflow

ME GUSTARIA CONTACTAR CON PRODUCTOS O GENTE QUE ME PROVEE SANCHA INCHI 
JOSE LUIS
CEL. 991962208

----------


## jyoshio

Sr. jose luis, soy de chiclayo, y tengo una pequeña plantacion de sacha inchi, cuantos kilos esta necesitanto??? y cuanto es su estimado para futuro.

----------

